

A physical, open source time puncher for freelancers - ericskiff
http://www.nycresistor.com/2012/02/08/raphs-puncher-freelance-time-tracking-device/
Raphael Abrams shows us his Freelance “Puncher” time tracking device. After trying many different methods for keeping track of his hours, Raph created this little puncher to easily clock in and out of his freelance work.<p>Check out the code and schematics here: https://github.com/raphaelabrams/freelance-puncher
======
tzs
Back in the days when my employer did a lot of billable work for clients, I
used music to track my time. I'd decide which client's project I wanted to
work on, pop in a CD, and when the CD ended I'd write down the total time,
take a little break to stretch or get a drink or visit the bathroom, and then
pick the next thing I wanted to work on and the next CD I wanted to listen to.

This gave me convenient time tracking and reminded me to get up and take
breaks.

~~~
lukifer
This is a great idea.

------
codezero
This gives me a simpler idea -- use a USB drive and run a script that detects
it, writes timestamp to it as it is plugged in -- say intermittently every 10
minutes. The log can either be written to the USB drive or to a local file.

~~~
jasonkostempski
I had the same idea when I opened the article but then I thought about wearing
out the USB port, maybe that's a goofy concern.

~~~
nknight
Officially, the required lifetime for a USB type A connector is a
disturbingly-low 1500 insertion cycles. I expect present-day connectors to
greatly outlast this in practice, of course.

~~~
jasonkostempski
The Wikipedia article I found, probably the same one you found, only specifies
male connector cycles "The lifetime of a USB-A male connector is approximately
1,500 connect/disconnect cycles." I was more concerned about the receptacle,
which I can't seem to find info on. I wouldn't care to lose a thumb drive so
much, but a port would be horrible.

~~~
nknight
Regretfully, "connector" is used generically in the USB standard to refer to
both the plug and receptacle. Type-A "standard durability" connectors, plug
and receptacle, are specced for 1,500 cycles minimum. 5,000 for "high
durability". The only type specced for more is the Micro connector, at 10,000
cycles.

See section "5.7.1.3 Durability or Insertion/Extraction Cycles (EIA 364-09)"
of the USB 3.0 standard. I'm sure it's in 2.0, too, but the section number may
be different.

<http://www.usb.org/developers/docs/>

------
Gianteye
I was just jonesing for just such a device. I'm in the same bind and would
love to play with a similar design but with a dial to log different jobs.

Excellent job.

------
jasonkostempski
I have a feeling this could cause some trouble in places like airports.

------
ale55andro
Reminds me of the pomodoro technique whereby a real physical kitchen timer is
recommended to keep track of time broken down in 25minute intervals.

~~~
andersh
It also reminded me of various devices related to recording/illustrating the
passage of time.

------
chx
My brain is not a stopwatch <http://drupal4hu.com/node/319>

~~~
squidnuts
I used to do per project fees exclusively but I found that with certain jobs,
mainly ones that involve a lot of drawn out unpredictable grind (like
repairing broken circuit boards), hourly is much better for me. Different
situations call for different solutions. I still charge per project for jobs
that don't lend themselves to being measured with clocks. Oh, and just FYI:
not all freelancers are programmers! In fact, some people do work that doesn't
involve computers at all. True story.

~~~
chx
And my post was not exactly geared to programmers either. Aside from the half
sentence which says "when I am actually typing the solution into an editor"
there is nothing programmer specific.

------
sopooneo
A stop watch?

